# Upper spray arm fell off



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a Frigidaire Gallery dishwasher model number BGHD2433KW0 purchased in September 2009. Yesterday the upper spray arm fell off. How would I go about re-attaching it? Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a lot of them simply pop on and off. You will need to look at the arm and the spout to determine what holds it on.

make sure the spray ports are clear. If they are plugged, that would allow a buildup of pressure which might have popped the spray arm off.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

i think the Frigidaire has a little button with tabs on it that holds the arm on


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I suppose I should have researched this a bit first but:

ftp://ftp.electrolux-na.com/prodinfo_pdf/kinston/5995551172.pdf

I believe that is the correct unit. It looks like the upper spray arm might actually be threaded onto the supply pipe with the supply pipe being on the outside of the tub and the spray arm (obviously) on the inside.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah, that is actually 2 pieces. the nut screws onto the deilvery tube and then that little button underneath snaps on to hold the arm on, but I'll bet you need the whole arm to do a proper fix, that little button usually breaks.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

hardwareman said:


> yeah, that is actually 2 pieces. the nut screws onto the deilvery tube and then that little button underneath snaps on to hold the arm on, but I'll bet you need the whole arm to do a proper fix, that little button usually breaks.


that place was listing it as a unit. I didn't see either piece individually. I would guess if the arm came off the threaded piece, it would be considered to be broken.


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

So, the upper spray arm was in fact, broken. I bought a new one, installed it, and the problem is resolved. It's nice to fix something with only a $10 part and the help of this forum. Thanks once again.


----------

